
Microsoft confirms Windows 10 Enterprise to become subscription service - Sturmrufer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2016/07/14/microsoft-confirms-windows-10-new-monthly-charge/#7e7ec622dfab
======
dexwiz
Clickbait title. Windows is changing its enterprise licensing. Makes sense in
the context that they won't be pushing a new OS every few years (or so they
say).

